# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  prd.core.fpsx

## salem_165

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة
ممكن وجود برنامج يساعد على تثبيت برامج تحتوي على الصيغة التالية 
prd.core.fpsx
جزاكم الله خير

----------

